# SS Explorer Leith, Restoring Big Steam Trawler



## BigLeithTrawler (Nov 7, 2017)

www.ssexplorer.org is the website describing the restoration of a large steam powered, Aberdeen built sidewinder trawler with a view to opening her up as a maritime heritage visitor attraction in Leith Docks. The ship displaces 915 tons. The 50s build is redolent of the Grimsby trawler "Everton" and so many more of our grand old ladies typically sailing from Grimsby, Hull and Fleetwood in the 40s/50s/60s. The SS Explorer Preservation Society is always looking for further members to boost the profile which aids funding and they can arrange your visit to the ship.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

BigLeithTrawler said:


> www.ssexplorer.org is the website describing the restoration of a large steam powered, Aberdeen built sidewinder trawler with a view to opening her up as a maritime heritage visitor attraction in Leith Docks. The ship displaces 915 tons. The 50s build is redolent of the Grimsby trawler "Everton" and so many more of our grand old ladies typically sailing from Grimsby, Hull and Fleetwood in the 40s/50s/60s. The SS Explorer Preservation Society is always looking for further members to boost the profile which aids funding and they can arrange your visit to the ship.


A beautiful ship, well worth the preservation.

Taff


----------

